# fishtankfarm aquaponic kit



## urbangardenfarmer (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is my 10 gallon hobby kit that grows my favorite plants(hot peppers)year round.*c/p*









fishtankfarm : a self-sustaining indoor garden by Erich Maelzer — Kickstarter


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That is cool. Great job on the setup.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That is awesome! How much are you selling a set for? I might have to buy one...


----------



## urbangardenfarmer (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Gizmo. Thanks for the positive feedback. I have the system on kickstarter.com right now until Nov.26th. You can check it out under fishtankfarm. The preorder price is a $500 donation and that includes shipping. The kit comes with everything except fish and seeds. You can choose between two colors white or black. They retail for $525+tax. There's also a bare bones kit that comes with everything but a fish tank and light. It goes for $300.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, I know this is an ancient post, but are these kits still available for purchase?


----------

